

Xcode 4.4 is available (for Lion and Mountain Lion) - octopus
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/xcode/id497799835?mt=12

======
MaxGabriel
Any idea why literal syntax would only be for OS X?

~~~
ryanpetrich
I requires runtime support that hasn't yet shipped on a public version of iOS.

~~~
hboon
Isn't it a compile time feature?

~~~
msbarnett
Only partially.

Mike Ash goes into some detail on his excellent blog:
[http://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-
qa-2012-06-22-objective...](http://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-
qa-2012-06-22-objective-c-literals.html)

Long story short, some of it is compile time, but some of it involves classes
in Foundation (like NSArray and NSDictionary) implementing new methods (like
objectAtIndexedSubscript).

iOS needs a base SDK update before those methods will be available there. Or
you could monkey-patch them in with a category yourself in the meantime.

~~~
hboon
Literals and object/container subscripting are different things, even though
they appear at the same time. Container literals should be compile time too
and available to all versions of iOS (or at least v4 and above).

I also think it should be possible to support container (NSArray,
NSDictionary) subscripting for foundation classes at compile-time for all
versions even if the new functions aren't around. They just have to translate
to the existing functions. I bet they do this too[1]

(upvoted you, it is a very informative link).

Edit: some more thoughts.

[1] No, they don't do that in v4.4. But maybe they will in a future version of
Xcode.

------
octopus
I like especially the fact that now I can use initializer lists to fill a
vector (just like in Gcc).

~~~
cbsmith
At this point, they seem to have better C++11 support than any gcc release. Is
it possible that Xcode has now become the most viable C++11 development
platform?

------
zmjones
their way of dealing with command line tools is rather annoying in this
release

~~~
octopus
Yep, I wasn't able to install the Command Line Tools from the Xcode
Preferences. It works if you do it manually ... by downloading the Command
Line Tools from:

<https://developer.apple.com/downloads/index.action>

and now I have in my path clang 4.0!

~~~
beala
Both the June and July command line tools give me an error saying they don't
support 10.8.

~~~
swdunlop
Same here; the late July update is only installable on 10.7. Looks like we're
still stuck waiting for Apple to sort out the 403 error for XCode 4.4 on
Mountain Lion.

~~~
zmjones
I found a link to the 10.8 tools somewhere on SO. It was that or build
everything from source...

------
suyash
xCode 4.5 Beta versions are available too

